# Intellimouse Explorer (usb) freezing

## n8wood

I have an Intellimouse Explorer USB mouse that is freezing on me after I leave my PC for a few hours. I turned off all Power Management options and recompiled a kernel with no APM options selected... still no luck.

X does not freeze, just the mouse. But, iIf I try to restart X, it crashes because there is no mouse available.

Any ideas?

----------

## klieber

Shot in the dark -- do you have gpm enabled? (console mouse driver.)

--kurt

----------

## n8wood

no i am not using gpm.

should i be?

----------

## klieber

gpm provides mouse access in the console. (non-X)  It doesn't play nicely with XFree86 without some careful configuration, so lots of people have problems with it. 

If you're not using it, then there's no reason you should be -- it's certainly not going to solve your problem.

I'm not sure what else your problem might be, so hopefully someone else can pitch in their $.02. 

--kurt

----------

## Sivar

I used an Explorer in X and it worked fine. Are you using PS/2 or IMPS/2 in your XF86config? IMPS/2 (the Intellimouse protocol) doesn't seem to be compatible with the Explorer, so you'll have to use the regular PS/2 proto and live without the mouse wheel. My solution: I bought an ordinary Intellimouse and it works fine.  :Smile: 

----------

## n8wood

I figured it out. 

On long stints away from my computer, I've been powering off my monitor which has a built-in usb hub that i plug my mouse into. If I leave my monitor on, no problem.

Is usb hot swappable in Linux because I never seemed to have this problem in Win2k?

Thanks for the help.

----------

## AncientOne

hmm... could it be the problem with the mouse? I have a usb keyboard, usb intellimouse explorer and a usb scanner. The mouse is about a year old and hangs every now and then on my windows pc. I have to manually pull the plug out and reinsert it to get it working again.

----------

